# New Mazzer



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I did it. I'm not sure if this Mini Electronic Type A is available in the UK yet so I bought it in Germany. I immediately changed the burrs for Super Jolly ones and ran through (not all at once!) a couple of kilos of stale beans which Drury coffee kindly gave me for free.

Improvements: Cable no longer exits from the side, it comes from underneath. Dose timing is set digitally and is adjustable in 0.05 of a sec.

This is definitely an improvement over the Vario; I really don't care what others say, the grind just seems more consistent. Maybe it's just my imagination... ;-)

Anyway here it is- it was surprisingly easy to dial in. The stale beans smelt really awful!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That looks like the electronic controls from the Robur! nice!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Much, much better than the fiddly screws on the current Model A.

Why switch the blades?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

That's sexy. Aside from the face staring at me in the reflection of the hopper


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

Just a bit of research threw up that the SJ burrs casue a lot less clumping. I ground some high roast French stuff with zero clumping this evening. It seems a few people across the pond have done this and I found a genuine set for a great price. There is some debate as to whether the 250 watt motor can cope without stalling, but it certainly did today...

I can try and find the links if you want. I agree that the menu/timer adjuster is a far better system. 75 doses on stale beans seasoning the burrs - that would have taken me over a month.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm amazed that the SJ burrs are not the same as the Mini.

Anyway, very nice kit


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I'm amazed that the SJ burrs are not the same as the Mini.
> 
> Anyway, very nice kit


Cheers. The SJ burrs are 64mm 033 the Mini E has 64mm 189d here's a couple of threads

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/difference-between-mazzer-mini-e-burrs-and-super-jolly-burrs-t6883.html

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/grind-quality-of-mazzer-mini-e-vs-super-jolly-t7533.html

The Instruction Manual supplied is now a generic SJ-Major-Robur-Royal-Stark one, with an error supplement!


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

So does that mean their is a vario for sale ?


----------



## APIII (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice bit of kit. Is it quieter/faster than the vario?


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a different type of noise. I'd say it is quieter but higher pitched. Very similar in real terms in both speed and noise. I believe the Mazzer is direct drive via gears and the Vario is belt driven from a DC motor... correct me if I'm wrong.

I've only been able to afford these bits of kit as I sold another bit of Italian gear (a Vespa)!

(@brun - check your pms!)


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Very Nice. Can you explain to me though - seasoning the burrs? Should I have done this with my new MC2 and what is the difference in the grinds between seasoned and unseasoned grinds?

Cheers.

Al


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if seasoning burrs is coffeegeek mumbo-jumbo or not. My Vario definitely started to settle down after three weeks. I think that it is because those super sharp burrs become ever so slightly duller or blunter. Running those 2 kilos of stale beans through was interesting. The consistency of the grinding got more consistent the more that went through. Of course that could be all in my imagination as well. Shall we say that the evidence is all anecdotal until someone runs some controlled experiments.


----------

